# Sheetrock brand knives ?



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Anyone else use them? I use their Matrix series, 4", 10", 12", and 14". I had a 6" stainless, but it broke. Has anyone used their offset blades? http://www.all-wall.com/acatalog/USG-Sheetrock-Offset-Knives.html

I would like to try one, but don't want to spend the $30 bucks on one and not like it.

Thanks in advance

Mike


----------



## Stormy_Ny (Jun 13, 2009)

I have 3 of the off sets and absolutely love them. The 8" is perfect for running tape or first coat. Once you get the hang of them you can run a roll a long way. They are awesome for bead also. I have the 8, 10, 14 .... I should have gotten the 12 instead of the 14. I also have the 5 and 6 matrix steel, I like them very much also.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

I found that the 6" ergo grip knifes were pretty shotty. I think mine broke after a month. Where the normal hyde knives last a good year


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

I use a 14" offset to pull off my rolled on polish coat - much easier than regular handled especially on ceilings - your wrist will thank you .

D'S


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Whitey97 said:


> I found that the 6" ergo grip knifes were pretty shotty. I think mine broke after a month. Where the normal hyde knives last a good year


I think you meant "shoddy". :notworthy:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks for the replies folks, I might have to pick up a set, or maybe I can get a freebie from the Sheetrock rep that visits the plant every now and then.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

*hint* *hint* Sheetrock tools:jester:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I sure like their six inch knives. Don't really like the feel of the ten and twelve. But they have the best six inch on the market. Fits my hand anyway. And the hammer handle is by far the best!


----------



## TimberTom (Oct 26, 2009)

I use their knives quite often as well. I have not had any unreasonable breakage and recommend them if you needed another endorsement. Free from the rep is always a bonus.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Tim0282 said:


> I sure like their six inch knives. Don't really like the feel of the ten and twelve. But they have the best six inch on the market. Fits my hand anyway. And the hammer handle is by far the best!


Tim, did you try the classic or the Matrix style? I LOVE my 12" Blue Steel Matrix

I really like the feel of their 6" Matrix knives. When I broke by Stainless one, I was not a happy camper, blade snapped off right above the handle while I was wiping a butt seam, and I wasn't even pushing on it hard. A few others that I work with had them, and they all broke theirs as well.

They were all taping at the time, so they used the blades hard. When I broke mine I was the follow-up guy behind the box, so it rarely got used to wipe tape.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm not sure which ones I have. I'll have to look them up and let you know.
Thanks for your response.


----------

